# *Update* Expected Downtime March 12th 12am to 2am PST



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

This is still related to the same database issues that we've been trying to fix. Hopefully this will be the last time we have to do this.

I appreciate your continued patience 

Edit: rescheduled for tomorrow

Edit 2: the server decided on its own to go down whether we liked it or not


----------

